# Cockapoo (aggressive snapping at kids) 6 months



## GEORGE B BARR (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi, I've searched lots of threads but cant find one with my problem. Our little pup has settled well, She lives in our big kitchen and sleeps in her crate at night. I spend a lot of time in the kitchen with her with working from home a lot, the puppy mouthing has subsided of late and things are going quite well. Recently over the past few weeks, when the kids come into the kitchen, they go over to pet her, her first move is generally a lunge, snap, bearing teeth. She never does this with me, it doesnt happen every time and just seems to be random, sometimes she is fine. She still does a bit of mouthing which is our flag to stop the play. That seems to be gradually working. The aggressive snapping is a concern. How we react to this is difficult to work out. If the boys bring her a toy to chew first it helps, they can get a cuddle and clap her most times, but she still has the occasional snap. I sometimes let her sleep overnight on the sofa, my wife has suggested she maybe considers herself as the boss in the kitchen, so started making sure she is in her crate every night now. Any thoughts or tips appreciated. We go out for 1/2 hr walks every day and have lots of play in the garden. We play a chase game with her which she seems to love. The boys join in with that. My wife thinks we should stop this. When the weather is nice and we all go out, she picks up one of her toys and waits bouncing around for a chase. She seems to love it. She was going to doggy day care regularly before the covid thing started. Generally well behaved and socialized, she seems to be physically 90% spaniel. Her eating is erratic, just seems to eact when she feels like it, we use james well - various flavours, Hope thats enough info. 
Thanks 
George


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

GEORGE B BARR said:


> Hi, I've searched lots of threads but cant find one with my problem. Our little pup has settled well, She lives in our big kitchen and sleeps in her crate at night. I spend a lot of time in the kitchen with her with working from home a lot, the puppy mouthing has subsided of late and things are going quite well. Recently over the past few weeks, when the kids come into the kitchen, they go over to pet her, her first move is generally a lunge, snap, bearing teeth. She never does this with me, it doesnt happen every time and just seems to be random, sometimes she is fine. She still does a bit of mouthing which is our flag to stop the play. That seems to be gradually working. The aggressive snapping is a concern. How we react to this is difficult to work out. If the boys bring her a toy to chew first it helps, they can get a cuddle and clap her most times, but she still has the occasional snap. I sometimes let her sleep overnight on the sofa, my wife has suggested she maybe considers herself as the boss in the kitchen, so started making sure she is in her crate every night now. Any thoughts or tips appreciated. We go out for 1/2 hr walks every day and have lots of play in the garden. We play a chase game with her which she seems to love. The boys join in with that. My wife thinks we should stop this. When the weather is nice and we all go out, she picks up one of her toys and waits bouncing around for a chase. She seems to love it. She was going to doggy day care regularly before the covid thing started. Generally well behaved and socialized, she seems to be physically 90% spaniel. Her eating is erratic, just seems to eact when she feels like it, we use james well - various flavours, Hope thats enough info.
> Thanks
> George


Hi and welcome  
My guess is that she is giving off very subtle signals that she is uncomfortable ro just wants to be left alone (don't we all sometimes), but since those signals have been ignored, she feels the need to escalate to a snap.

Nothing at all to do with thinking herself the boss or hierarchy or anything of the sort. She's just trying to tell your kids to please not bother her just then. 
I think it's a great skill to teach kids to not impose attention on the family dog, but to let the dog solicit it - let the dog make the first move. 
Another fun game to play with kids is to teach them "what's s/he saying?" Basically the kids pet the dog or give attention however they tend to, then stop and give the dog space. Then watch and see what the dog does. Does she come closer and ask for more? Does she yawn or look away? Does she get up and leave? All of these are excellent clues to how the dog feels about those pets and that attention. Then you adjust your attention to the dog accordingly.

There are some great sites that explain dog body language, especially in kid terms. A good idea for grown-ups to know the signals too 






https://www.thefamilydog.com/stop-the-77/
http://www.dogsandbabieslearning.com/2011/01/24/mamas-dont-let-your-babies-get-magnetized-to-dogs/


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Fab advice above. It does sound like she just wants to me left alone and doesn’t want the kids invading her space. 
I agree with the above about learning the dogs more subtle signals which show they’re uncomfortable. It you can recognise these then they may not escalate to a snap - though be aware that if the subtle signals have been ignored for a long time dogs may skip them and go straight to the snap so your dog may not always give more subtle signals.

Teach your kids to not fuss your dog unless she approaches them for attention. That will help build their relationship. It’s nothing to do with ‘being the boss’ as stated above! 

In terms of how to react when she snaps - as tempting as it might be (as we perceive the dog as being ‘naughty’ whereas the dog sees it as just communicating) please don’t tell her off for snapping. If she’s told off she may skip the snap, which is a warning, and escalate more - potentially to a bite.


----------



## GEORGE B BARR (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for that makes sense, I'll talk the boys through that one. I'll explain to watch for how she reacts and keep an eye on it myself. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All the above.

Rather than allow the children to approach her and impose upon her, I’d encourage them instead to invite her over to join them.

They should definitely be told to leave her be when she’s in her bed/crate or resting.


----------

